# IGF-1 LR3 intestinal growth?



## icecube789 (Mar 20, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]Are the rumors true that IGF-1 LR3 causes intestinal growth and your stomach to look bloated? 
Would this occur after one cycle or is it a long term thing? [/FONT]


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 21, 2012)

It would take more then one cycle of LR3.its systematic so that means what ever doesn't get used up from the lr3 receptors in the muscles  will float till they get attached to other LR3 receptors that are mostly in the stomach.That's why they get enlarged in the stomach is because there mostly in the stomach area.But then again when they mature and grow from protein synthesis you could possibly get the growth long term.But no it wouldnt happen from one cycle.Iv been on lr3 for couple years and mine doesnt look any bigger then before.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 21, 2012)

This is simply a hypothesis brother. They don't have any scientific evidence. They assume that it can happen because your intestines have the most IGF receptors in your body.  I've seen researchers on and off for years that haven't experienced any intestinal growth.  And have not personally had anyone tell me that they have experience it.  Not to say it can't happen.. but I don't buy in to that "Hypothesis"


----------



## blergs. (Mar 21, 2012)

icecube789 said:


> Are the rumors true that IGF-1 LR3 causes intestinal growth and your stomach to look bloated?
> Would this occur after one cycle or is it a long term thing?



ANY form of IGF-1 may do this. regardless if its lr3 or DES.
The intestines have ALOT more igf receptors them most the rest of your body = possible over growth.
but there is pluse, possible better food absorbtion? lol

just watch .  im sure 1 8wk cycle of IGF1LR3 a year wont hurt.


----------



## Kleen (Mar 21, 2012)

The key word here that everyone has used is CYCLE, the reason to cycle is to avoid this as well as growth of the jaw bone. That is why it is recommended to run for short periods with about 6-8 weeks off in between. Also the intestines tend to be constantly renewing themselves, and the new cells are not bigger by default they start out normal. So the down time between the cycles allows any growth to return back to normal size levels.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2012)

This is all incorrect



aminoman74 said:


> It would take more then one cycle of LR3.its systematic so that means what ever doesn't get used up from the lr3 receptors in the muscles  will float till they get attached to other LR3 receptors that are mostly in the stomach.That's why they get enlarged in the stomach is because there mostly in the stomach area.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2012)

I guess ill take a second to step in and answer this correctly because no one has  lr3 IGF-1 is not a "IGF-1" with increased half life, thats bro science and retarded, throw that away. LR3 really should be L Argˆ3 IGF-1. Its simply IGF-1 where glutamate-3 is replaced by arg or arginine. This change makes IGF binding proteins or IGFBP "confused", or more simply it just makes it very difficult for them to bind to this altered form of IGF. This gives Lr3 its increased "potency", as it wont be bound by IGFBP1-6. But the big downside to this is IGFB's are what regulate binding to the gastrointestinal tract. With this, lr3 increases its binding affinity by 2-5 fold in the gut, making it the most potent and most effective when it comes to growth and proliferation on the GI tract. 

Lr3 is the worst possible choice of IGF varient if you are worried about tract growth. Noticed or not, it will bind and cause some growth and certainly a degree of proliferation. Variance will happen depending on your body, dosing, ect.

Hope this helps

-T


----------



## Kleen (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Twist, I knew the results of the use of it, but not the exact process or reason for it. 

So basically other than "some" proliferation most of the growth can be controlled via responsible cycling correct? From what I have read the "growth of the cells" EI increased size goes back down between cycles but the new or proliferated cells become permanent.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha you're getting into some serious microbiology, we could get into proliferation and talk about apoptosis and how cells "shrink and swell", but thats another chapter. The proliferation in the GI will be moderate, but it will happen to some extent... wether you notice it or not is really dependent on what you use and your body. To keep it in perspective, simply use or cycle a compound that can let the body regulate it via its own method, with IGFBP's. Use an IGF that is susceptible to binding to them, and your body will take care of the rest. I have never seen/heard of a moderate/severe case of "GH gut: from IGF use, and I have seen and done research with extraordinarily high levels of IGF. But why use an IGF that will bypass your bodys own way of regulating the binding to the tract when there are IGF variants that will be just as beneficial to you for your goals? Silly 



Kleen said:


> Thanks Twist, I knew the results of the use of it, but not the exact process or reason for it.
> 
> So basically other than "some" proliferation most of the growth can be controlled via responsible cycling correct? From what I have read the "growth of the cells" EI increased size goes back down between cycles but the new or proliferated cells become permanent.


----------

